# snow trapping



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

i've been using a big mess dirthole or flat set just clearing out all the snow in about a 4-6 ft circle and having pretty good luck on the coyotes.
anyone no of any other effective snow sets espescially for fox.


----------

